# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > S.O.S. >  Κοτοπουλάκια (φροντίδα και διατροφή)

## Σιδέρης

Καλησπερα σε ολα τα μελη.Γραφω αυτο το μηνυμα διοτι θα χρειαστω μερικες  πληροφοριες και συμβουλες επειδη μαλλον σε μερικες,μερες εβδομαδες θα παρω 2-3 κοτοπουλακια.Πρωτα απο ολα ξερω  ηδη τις ευθηνες και τον απαραιτητο χρονο που πρεπει να διαθετω για τα κοτοπουλακια μου αλλα ειμαι ετοιμος απο καθε αποψη.Μαλλον οταν μεγαλωσουν αρκετα θα τα παω  σε ενα θειο ενος φιλου μου που εχει κοτετσι σε πολυ καλες  συνθηκες και εχει τις κοτες  μονο για αβγα(ΟΧΙ ΓΙΑ ΣΦΑΨΙΜΟ ΕΝΝΟΕΙΤΑΙ).Θα ηθελα οποτε να μου δωσετε πληροφοριες  για της διατροφη.στεγαση,υγεια και γενικα οτι εχει σχεση με τα κοτοπουλακια για να τους δωσω αυτο που χρειαζονται.Σας παρακαλω στειλτε μου γρηγορα απαντησεις,διοτι ο χρονος δεν ειναι ολος δικο μου.Ευχαριστω πολυ που διαβασατε το θεμα μου!Καλη σας μερα!!

----------


## xarhs

διατροφικα εμενα η συμβουλη μου ειναι να μην τους δωσεις φυραμα.............

μπορεις να φτιαξεις κατι σαν αυγοτροφη δικια σου πολυ απλα και γρηγορα.... 

τα κοτοπουλακια εχεις σκοπο να τα βαλεις σε εξωτερικο χωρο?

ποσο ημερων σκευτεσαι να τα παρεις?

----------


## Σιδέρης

Καλησπερα φιλε μου!Λοιπον λεω  τα  βαλω  στον ξενονα  σε μια μεγαλη κουτα για  αρχη,αλλα φυσικα εχω  μεγαλο κηπο οπτε  θα τα  αφηνω  τα τριγυρνανε στο χωμα.Κοιτα  δεν εχω σκεφτει ποσων ημερων,αλλα λογικα  μικρα μικρα  για να προλαβω  να τα  χαρω και εγω οσο μπορω.Πες  μου αν θες κιαλα για την αυγοτροφη που λες.Σε  ευχαριστω για την γρηγορη απαντηση σου!

----------


## xarhs

για την αυγοτροφη παιρνεις καλαμποκι αλευρι απο μαγαζι με ζωοτροφες , μετα παιρνεις αυγα ολοκληραβρασμενα(τα αυγα τα βαζεις στο μουλτι μαζι με το τσοφλι)
 και τα βαζεις στο μουλτι και τα κανεις πολτο.......

ανακατευεις το καλαμποκι με τα αυγα τα αλεσμενα και προσθετεις και λιγο ελαιολαδο.............

καθως μεγαλωνουν οι νεοσσοι μπορεις να προσθετεις και κανα φρουτακι στο μουλτι και κανα λαχανικο...............

φτιαχνεις αρκετο μιγμα και το βαζεις στο ψυγειο ,
αναλογιες τωρα σε ενα κιλο καλαμποκισιο αλευρι 2-3 αυγα.......... τα αυγα μπορεις να τα μαθεις να τα τρωνε και σκετα αλλα καλυτερα με το καλαμποκι γιατι τους αρεσει πιο πολυ

----------


## Σιδέρης

Τελεια  θα  το προσπαθησω οταν τα  παρω!Εχω να σου κανω μια ερωτηση σχετικα με μερικες  τροφες.Λοιπον αμα  αλεσω η ψηλοκοψω μαρουλι και λαχανο θα το φανε?Και αν το φανε κανει?Επισης το καλαμποκι πως θα το κανω για να το φανε??Αν  κανει, νομιζω ειναι αναλογα με την ηλικια.Και αλλο ,ειναι απαραιτητο να εχουνε λαμπα για να ζεσταινονται?η μπορω  να κανω κατι αλλο για τα  ζεστανω?Συγνωμη μπορεις να σε μπερδεψα  με τοσες  ερωτησεις.Σε  ευχαριστω πολυ  για το χρονο σου!

----------


## xarhs

λοιπον με τα χορταρακια μπορεις να κανεις μια πατεντα......... παρε βρωμη η σιταρι και φυτεψε το στον κηπο σου σε ενα κομματι αφου το σκαψεις πρωτα.......... και αυτα οταν ειναι ελευθερα θα τσιμπανε απο εκει συνεχεια

εγω που ειχα κηπο τα ειχα ελευθερα μεσα και μου ετρωγαν ολα τα ζηζανια κουνουπια καμπιες τα παντα...................

το μαρουλι δεν ξερω κατα ποσο θα το τρωνε σε κομματακια....... γενικα οτι ειναι σε κομματια δεν το προτιμανε

το καλαμποκι αμα ειναι σε αλευρι ειναι οτι πρεπει για μικρα κοτοπουλακια σε συνδυασμο με το αυγο..........

----------


## xarhs

αμα τα παρεις 21 ημερων οπως και δινονται σε ολα τα καταστηματα δεν χρειαζεσαι λαμπα....... αν ενδιαφερεσαι να παρεις μικροτερα χρειαζεσαι λαμπα αλλα δεν πουλαει κανενας ημερων απο οσο ξερω.

----------


## Σιδέρης

Τοτε απο που  θα τα παρω  δεν ξερω και αυτο φοβαμαι πιο πολυ.Ξερεις μενω  στην σαλαμινα ,τωρα προσφατα ματεκομισα και δεν ξερω ακομα καλα την περιοχη.Αν ξερεις κανενα καταστημα τπτ πες μου.Εχω μια λαικη εδω κοντα αλλα δεν ξερω..

----------


## xarhs

οχι σε λαικη.............. ειναι ανεμβολιαστα.

βρες κανα καλο μεγαλο μαγαζι που να ασχολειτε πανω στον τομεα...

----------


## Σιδέρης

Λοιπον καταστημα που  να ασχολειται με κοτοπουλακια  δεν νομιζω να υπαρχει στην σαλαμινα.Δεν ξερω τι να κανω..!Και δεν εχω και μεσο να παω  να παρω αν υπηρχε ...δυσκολα τα πραγματα.

----------


## xarhs

δεν ειναι καθολου δυσκολα......... αμα ψαξεις τα μαγαζια που πουλανε κοτοπουλα θα ξεκαθαρισουν ολα....... ρωτησε ανθρωπους που εχουν κοτες απο ποιον πηραν κοτοπουλακια

ας ειναι και μικρο καταστημα , αρκει να υπαρχει καποια πιστοποιηση(λεμε τωρα) οτι εχουν εμβολιαστει

----------


## giorgos_

Η δικια μου γνωμη ταιζεις οτι τρωγανε για τις μερες που ηταν εκει που ηταν κι αν θες σιγα σιγα προσαρμοζεις τη διατροφη τους σε αυτο που θες.

----------


## giorgos_

http://www.kevio.gr/animals-poultry/poultry/chicken/
Και μια πρωτη επαφη με τη φροντιδα.

----------


## xarhs

η συνταγη αυτη , μονο με αυγο και καλαμποκι αλευρι ειναι μια καλη αρχη για ενα κοτοπουλακι , δεν συμφωνεις γιωργο?

πολλες βρεφικες κρεμες εχουν ως βαση το καλαμποκι και ειναι μια πολυ θρεπτικη τροφη... σε συνδιασμο με το αυγο ειναι σουπερ

ε γιωργο?

----------


## giorgos_

Χαρη το εγραψα και αλλου το αυγο ειναι το πρωτογαλα για τα πουλια οσο για το καλαμποκι ειναι βασικη τροφη για τα κοτοπουλα. Το θεμα ειναι τι καλαμποκι ειναι, η διαφορα σε πρωτεινες ειναι τεραστια μεταξυ καλαμποκιων και υπαρχει και το θεμα της υγρασιας

----------


## xarhs

εγω που ταιζω τις κοτες καλαμποκι μπορω να βρω απο καποιο καταστημα κατι ποιοτικα καλυτερο....????

τι πρεπει να προσεξω...?

ξερουμε ολοι τι ποιοτητα εχουν ολες οι τροφες που προοριζονται για ζωα

επι της ευκαιριας μια και μιλαμε εδω τα φυτακια φυτρωσαν μου ειπε η γιαγια μου που τα ανελαβε... και το πασχα μολις παω αγρινιο θα τα φυτεψω

----------


## krisp

Καλησπέρα, ρίξε μια ματιά και εδώ... Μπορεί να βρεις και κάποιον κοντά σου...
Επίσης, επειδή λες ότι αν μεγαλώσουν πολύ, θα τα δώσεις, μήπως να κοιτάξεις μια μικρόσωμη ράτσα ή νανάκια...;;;
Όπως και να έχει κι εγώ από ότι έχω δει, δεν προτείνονται τα πουλιά από πλανόδιους πωλητές...

----------


## Σιδέρης

Παιδια  ευχαριστω πολυ  για τις  πληροφοριες  ,πιστευω θα μου φανουν πολυ  χρησιμες!Καμια συμβουλη για το που να τα  βαλω,ποτε  να τα  βγαζω εξω(στον κηπο) και καμια τροφη που μπορω να φτιαξω με υλικα που εχω στο σπιτι.

----------


## xarhs

τις μερες που εχει ζεστη και ηλιο μπορεις να τα εχεις εξω ολη μερα......... οταν τα πρωτοπαρεις θα τα εχεις μεσα ομως.

αμα δεις οτι εχουν βγαλει αρκετα φτερακια μπορεις να τα εχεις και μονιμα εξω.

εγω τα κοτοπουλακια μεχρι 5 ημερων τα εχω μεσα στο σπιτι και μετα ελευθερα με την κλωσσα στον κηπο

----------


## Σιδέρης

Εξω δεν μπορω να τα εχω πολυ  ωρα διοτι υπαρχουν 2-3 γατες και αν δεν τα επιβλεπω νομιζω ξερεις τι θα γινει....Aλλα θα προσπαθω να τα βγαζω συχνα.Υπαρχουν χορτα που μπορει να πειραξουν?Γιατι βλεπω στον κηπο και εχει κατι αγκαθοτα περιεργα,μπορει και καμια τσουκνιδα.Θα προσπαθησω να βγαλω τα πιο πολλα φυτα.

----------


## xarhs

οχι μην τα βγαλεις.....  τα χορτα θα τα φανε ολα οταν μεγαλωσουν...!!!!!!

οι γατες απο ενα σημειο και μετα δεν τα πειραζουν..... και εγω εχω γατες στο σπιτι και καμια δεν τα πειραξε... βασικα και να θελει να τα πειραξει η κλωσσα δεν αφηνει

----------


## Σιδέρης

Αα οκ τοτε δεν πειραζω τα χορτα.Ελπιζω να μην πειραζουν οι δικες μου γατες τα κοτοπουλακια..Δεν θα εχουν και μανα να τα προστατεψει.Αμα φαβηθουν μπορει να παθουν τπτ?

----------


## xarhs

η γατα δεν τα πειραζει συνηθως οταν ειναι πανω απο 21 ημερων.... θα τα πλησιαζει και θ θελει να παιξει η γατα αυτα αρχικα θα τρομαζουν λιγο αλλα θα συνηθησουν.......

----------


## Σιδέρης

Ok..τοτε δεν υπαρχει προβλημα με τις γατες!Πως ομως θα καταλαβω σε τι ηλικεια ειναι το κοτοπουλο?Δεν εχω και πολυ πειρα και δεν ξερω.Μην παρω κανενα μεγαλο και μου μεγαλωσει αποτομα!

----------


## xarhs

καπου τοσα ειναι τα 21 ημερων αν οχι και λιγο μεγαλυτερα........

----------


## xarhs

το κολπο για να καταλαβεις οτι σφηζουν απο υγεια οταν θα τα αγορασεις ειναι οταν θα τα πιανει στη κλουβα να εχουν δυνατη φωνη και δυναμη

----------


## Σιδέρης

Να  σε  ρωτησω λοιπον ,τι μειονεκτηματα εχει να αγορασω απο την λαικη?Ξερεις αμα δεν βρω συντομα καταστημα η κατι αλλο θα αναγκαστω να παρω απο την λαικη.Φυσικα πρωτα θα δω ολους τους παγκους και μετα θα βρω τα πιο υγειη και οχι κατα τυχη.

----------


## xarhs

σιδερη εγω πηρα απειρες φορες απο την λαικη και η καταληξη σε ολα ηταν ασχημη.....

τα περνεις υγειη και αρρωσταινουν στην πορεια.......

εγω δεν στα λεω για να το παιξω εξυπνος απλα επειδη την εχω πατησει ολες τις φορες δεν ξανα δοκιμασα....

αγορασα απο λαικη πριν 3 χρονια και ειχαν ψευδοπανολη... τιποτα αλλο δεν λεω , επειτα μου ψωφησαν ολα και δεν με εσωσε κανενας κτηνιατρος

----------


## Σιδέρης

Ενταξει ειναι και η τυχη.π.χ του κολλητου αγορασε  3 πριν 3  χρονια και τα εχει ακομα στο κοτετσι του θειου του.Φυσικα ξεχασα και εγω να πω κατι.Πριν 2 χρονια και εγω ειχα ξαναπαρει κοτοπουλακια 2 για την ακριβεια.Σε 2 μερες πεθαναν.Φυσικα δεν ξερω  τον λογο αλλα μαλλον κατι εφαγαν απο κατω,γιατι τα ειχαμε στο πλυσταριο.Δεν ξερω τι να πω..Επειδη μαλλον δεν υπαρχει λυση για μαγαζι.Θα αναγκαστω να παρω απο την λαικη και οτι γινει.Θα κανω οτι μπορω για να περνανε καλα και να ειναι υγειη.

----------


## xarhs

η επιλογη ειναι δικια σου...........


ευχομαι να εισαι τυχερος και να παρεις καλα πουλια.....

----------


## Σιδέρης

Σε ευχαριστω πολυ!Ας ελπισουμε να ειμαι τυχερος.

----------


## panaisompatsos

Γεια σας φίλε.
Πήρα και εγω κοτοπουλάκια εδω και μια βδομάδα, 2 άσπρα, 3 κόκκινα, ενα πετεινο και ένα μικρό γάλο.
Στα δικά μου πήρα νιφάδες βρώμης, τις έκανα σκόνη με το μίξερ και μιά χαρα το φάγανε.
Επίσης μεσα στην τροφη για πουλάκια του εμπορίου πρόσθεσα πολυβιταμίνη και ταραξάκο και ευτο το φάγανε μια χαρα.
Για χόρτα και αυγο στην θέση σου θα το απόφευγα, τουλάχιστο για τις πρώτες δυο τρείς βδομάδες.
Οσο για θέρμανση τουλάχιστο για το βράδυ τους έχω ακόμη λάμπα.
Καλή συνέχεια

----------


## Σιδέρης

λαμπα κανονικη  η ειδικη?Και που τους την εχει βαλει?

----------


## xarhs

> Για  αυγο στην θέση σου θα το απόφευγα, τουλάχιστο για τις πρώτες δυο τρείς βδομάδες.


για ποιο λογο?





> Οσο για θέρμανση τουλάχιστο για το βράδυ τους έχω ακόμη λάμπα.


ποσο ημερων τα πηρες?

----------


## panaisompatsos

Οικονομική απο τις μικρές και την κρέμασα πάνω στο πλέγμα που έχω βάλει πάνω απο το κουτι που τα έχω μέσα.
Φυσικά το μέγεθος της εξαρτάται απο το ποσα έχεις και πού τα έχεις.

----------


## xarhs

λαμπα βαζουμε σε κοτοπουλακια κατω των 21 ημερων απο οσο ξερω....................


το αυγο γιατι δεν κανει τις πρωτες 3 βδομαδες?

----------


## panaisompatsos

Δεν είπα οτι δεν κάνει, απλά εγω θα το απέφευγα, προτιμώ να μεγαλώσουν λίγο και μετα μιας και δέν είχα προηγούμενη εμπειρία με κότες και δέ θα ήθελα να το ρισκάρω.
Πόσων ημερων ...δε ξερω δε ρωτησα για να σου και την αλήθεια.

----------


## xarhs

το αυγο ειναι βασικο για τα μικρα κοτοπουλακια.......... ειναι το μονο υποκαταστατο των εντομων που τρωνε στη φυση.

ο συνδιασμος ομως και των δυο ειναι ο καλυτερος.

δινοντας μονο βρωμη εχεις ελλειψη απο ασβεστιο και δεν ξερω εγω τι αλλο........... 

εσυ να φανταστω δινεις μαρμαροσκονη?

----------


## panaisompatsos

Οχι οχι , συμπληρωματικα δινω βρώμη, δινω και απο την αλλη την τροφή, την συνηθισμένη και όπως σου είπα βάζω μεσα πολυβιταμινη σε σκόνη και ταραξάκο.

----------


## xarhs

ποια συνηθισμενη? 

εννοεις το φυραμα?

----------


## Σιδέρης

Τι βρομη εννοειται?Μηπως το κουακερ που πουλανε στα supermarket?Και επισης το καλαμποκι υπαρχει τροπος θα το θρυμματισω?

----------


## Σιδέρης

Επισης μου ειπαν οτι τα κοτοπουλα μυριζουν απο μονα τους?Αληθευει?η ΜΟΝΟ οι ακαθαρισιες τους?

----------


## xarhs

απο μονα τους δεν θα το λεγα..........

οι κουτσουλιες αναλογα με το τι τρωνε.

----------


## Σιδέρης

Kαι κατι ακομα,αυριο θε παω σε ενα καταστημα με ζωοτροφες.Τι θα ζητησω για την τροφη τους?Και επισης να παρω πριονιδι,χορτα τελος παντων τι να ζητησω για τροφη και τι για αυτο που θα τους βαλω στο σπιτι τους?Κανει το πριονιδι?

----------


## xarhs

εγω θα προτεινα να παρει πελλετ , αυτα που ειναι για τις σομπες. ειναι τελειο αποροφητικο και φθηνο υποστρωμα

θα το βρεις σε καταστηματα με σομπες..........




για την τροφη τους θα ζητησεις αλευρι-καλαμποκι.............

----------


## Σιδέρης

Καταρχας θα ενωσω 4 μεγαλες κουτες.Θα βαλω το πελεκ σκετο?Η απο πανω εφημεριδα,σεντονι.κ.τ.λ?Φυσ  κα θα τα βγαζω στον κηπο οταν εχει ηλιο!

----------


## xarhs

οχι βαλε το ετσι σκετο..........

κανει περιπου 5 ευρω τα 15 κιλα το πελλετ............

εννοειτε πως οταν εχει καλοκαιρο θα τα αφηνεις να κανουν βολτες

----------


## Σιδέρης

Φυσικα θα τα  αφηνω!Μεγαλωνουν γρηγορα ομως?Δηλαδη ποτε θα γινουν κανονικες κοτες?Γιατι μετα θα πηδανε απεξω απο τις κουτες!Και τοτε δυστηχως θα πρεπει να τις δωσω..

----------


## xarhs

απο τις κουτες θα πηδανε και πολυ νωριτερα............ κανονικες κοτες γινονται περιπου στους 5 μηνες... και περιπου στους 6 ξεκινανε να γεννανε αυγα

αυτα δεν ειναι απολυτα.....

----------


## Σιδέρης

Και τι θα κανω αμα πηδανε τις κουτες?Καλα θα το κλεισω με κατι αν δω οτι ειναι ετοιμες να βγουν

----------


## xarhs

δεν εχεις χωρο στον κηπο να τους φτιαξεις ενα μικρο κοτετσακι και να τα κρατησεις?

----------


## panaisompatsos

Για να μην πετάνε απο μεσα στην κούτα μπορείς να βάλεις κοτετσόσυρμα απο πάνω, επίσης μπορείς να ανασηκώσεις τα πλαινά, να τα κολλήσεις με κολλητική ταινία αυξανοντας με αυτο τον τρόπο το ύψος της κούτας.
Φυσικά όλα αυτα ειναι προσωρινα και με το που θα μεγαλώσουν θα πρέπει να πάνε σε μεγαλύτερο χώρο.

----------


## Σιδέρης

Oταν Μεγαλωσουν θα τα δωσω λογικα..Δεν μπορω να τα κρατησω.

----------


## Σιδέρης

Καλημερα σε ολους!Πηγα χθες λοιπον σε ενα καταστημα με ζωοτροφες και πηρα 3-4 κιλα  τροφη για κοτοπουλα.Εκτρεφε και αυτος κοτοπουλα αλλα δεν ηξερα αν τα πουλαει και ετσι δεν ρωτησα.Ετσι και αλλιως αυριο φευγω για 4 μερες καλαματα εκδρομη οποτε δεν θα μπορουσα να τα αφησω μονο τους με τους γονει μου.Θα παρω ομως τηλ σημερα το καταστημα και θα ρωτησω αν πουλανε.Αν πουλανε θα παρω απο εκει,γιατι μου φανηκε πολυς καλοςο α ανθρωπος και τα κοτοπουλακια καθαρα και σε πολυ καλη κατασταστη.Επισης πηρα και κουακερ(βρομη) και την εκανα σκονη στο multi.

----------

